# When should I upload my Sonata?



## caters

So I promised myself to finish composing a sonata by Mozart's birthday. It looks like I will for certain get it finished in time. I have all the notes figured out and the tempos. I just have dynamics, articulations, and ornaments left. In general I would upload a piece I composed to Musescore.com as soon as I am finished or when I have made some major progress in the score. But in the situation that I am in now, I am in a dilemma. 

On the one hand, I would normally upload my piece to Musescore.com as soon as I am finished and get feedback within an hour to a day of the upload. But on the other hand I wrote this sonata for Mozart's birthday, even putting text such as "Happy Birthday Mozart" in the score. I also used the Ode to Joy Theme as one of the themes in my sonata because it fit with the birthday context. This is making me want to wait until Mozart's birthday to upload it to Musescore.com and post about it in my Musescore groups as well as here and a few other message boards.

So should I upload it as soon as I am finished or wait until Mozart's birthday to upload it?


----------



## flamencosketches

I'd wait. It's coming up soon anyway.

And post a link here when you do!


----------



## caters

I will make sure to post a link here and wherever else I post about my finished sonata.


----------

